# 28F RL-S Outback Fifth wheel 2005



## highrigger_1 (Aug 8, 2004)

I would like to thank everyone who replied to my topic. My wife and I just bought one and can't wait to get it. 
Thanks again 
Highrigger_1


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats highrigger! I hope it brings years or enjoyable camping!


----------



## highrigger_1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks me 2 lol


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome!!! action sunny

Look at.... and  Another one

Good luck and happy camping....


----------

